# Vape Station



## Andre (11/5/14)



Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 12


----------



## Riaz (11/5/14)

one word buddy, AWESOME!!!

everything nice n neat and has its place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/5/14)

Matthee said:


>



Awesome neat and clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/5/14)

that must be one of the neatest vape stations. looks awesome matthee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Awesome! Someone tidied up for the photo! Lekker Vape Station! My Vape station is packed up into two box's ready for the trip! Seeya all in CT real soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/5/14)

That way to organized Oom @Matthee how do manage find anything ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Thanks. Still very new. A HRH initiative because my work desk had been taken over by vaping stuff.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/14)

Oooooo I see the coil making goodie is operational! Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Andre (11/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo I see the coil making goodie is operational! Have you tried it yet?


No, just installed - hope seeing it will lead to some action!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Fantastic @Matthee!
Super tidy and enough space for expansion 
Congrats to HRH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

mooi meneer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

Looks very neat and tidy!


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

That desk has a lot more space for additional hardware!!!!!! Really nice.....I don't even have a vape station... usually follow @Cape vaping supplies example and use the dining room table...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

wow that's an amazing vape table setup there!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/5/14)

Seriously . That's far too neat for a vape desk . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/5/14)

This is what a vape desk is all about 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## johan (13/5/14)

Looks like a desk were some work is being done in contrast to someone else's - will not mention any names ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Seriously . That's far too neat for a vape desk .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk





johan said:


> Looks like a desk were some work is being done in contrast to someone else's - will not mention any names ??


Pigs!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 5034
> 
> This is what a vape desk is all about
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



too funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/5/14)

thanks @Rowan Francis feel much better now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Pigs!!!!


LOL

@Rowan Francis , where is the desk space for you to work on?


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

@Riaz , right there on that spot ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 5034
> 
> This is what a vape desk is all about
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


In full use...tinker much? Is that some kind of strap-on on the right hand side of your vape station? Let me guess....hands-free vaping???

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/5/14)

Tis a strap on .. it's the magnification and led light head set .. good addition to a vape deak for us old folk .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

What does your build area look like?

Here's mine

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (30/9/14)

Certainly not off topic @n0ugh7_zw
Have moved your post above to a pre-existing thread that @Andre started
Thanks for reviving
I like your vape station!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

The only items missing from the picture is my two cats who are normally in their box's on my desk... they are out looking for rats, shrews, snakes and lizards in the bright sunlight outside!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LandyMan (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The only items missing from the picture is my two cats who are normally in their box's on my desk... they are out looking for rats, shrews, snakes and lizards in the bright sunlight outside!
> View attachment 17748


I thought you had OCD? The wall decorations are skew ... It makes my eyes hurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> I thought you had OCD? The wall decorations are skew ... It makes my eyes hurt



Fixed! Will shoot another picture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (18/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fixed! Will shoot another picture!


WAHAHAHAHA. Good man!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

Found an awesome container to store spare Cyclones, Cyclops and Fusion Tips!




Vape Station looking a lot more organised and neater!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Lol, @Rob Fisher I love the Rayon dispenser
ha ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/14)

OK have now cleaned out and tidied all the Vape Drawers and the desk top!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (2/1/15)

I can close it if it gets to messy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (2/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK have now cleaned out and tidied all the Vape Drawers and the desk top!
> 
> View attachment 18301
> View attachment 18302


Hi Rob,that rayon hanging out the box not straight would bother me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (2/1/15)

WestCoastFog said:


> I can close it if it gets to messy


Beautiful vape station that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (2/1/15)

dankie


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

WestCoastFog said:


> I can close it if it gets to messy



That is a cool Vape Station. Nice to close up if you get visitors while you busy building and making a mess.


----------



## WestCoastFog (2/1/15)

Yes, and can I mess.


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

WestCoastFog said:


> Yes, and can I mess.


Yes, we know....and that cool vape station was only that neat for the time it took to snap the picture....ask me, I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WestCoastFog (3/1/15)

Lol


----------

